# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Cách lấy code liên quân từ các trang phát vip code mới nhất

## vipkongtu

Bài viết: Cách lấy code liên quân từ các trang phát vip code mới nhất

Liên quân mobile là một game do garena phát hành và được đông đảo game thủ nhiệt tình ủng hộ! Game có lối chơi không khác gì liên minh huyền thoại trên máy tính tuy nhiên được phá cách và trở thành một game mobile hàng đầu Việt Nam! Game thuộc thể loại chiến thuật và không nhưng thế nó có cả bản đồ 3vs3, 5vs5, có thể đấu xếp hạng, đấu thường và đấu tùy chọn… Tuy nhiên số tướng trong game cũng rất hạn chế và cũng tốn không kém đầu tư chơi để sở hữu hết chỗ tướng này! điều các game thủ cần chính là vip code liên quân mobile



Các vật phẩm trong vip code liên quân mobile
Hôm nay mình sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn bộ vip code game liên quân mobile do garena chính thức phát tặng độc quyền trên haiduong.pro! Đặc biệt bộ vip code lần này sẽ không có giới hạn thời gian sử dụng và chỉ có thể nhận được 1 lần/1acc/1 sever! Tuy nhiên trị giá của bộ vip code liên quân mobile garena là rất lớn sau đây là một vài vật phẩm trong bộ vip code liên game quân mobile lần này:

1000 quân huy bạn có thể mua đồ tùy thích
2000 Ruby giúp bạn mua ngọc, rương ….
Mở khóa tướng zuka và trang phục đại phú ông
Mở khóa tướng ignis và trang phục họa thuật sư
Mở khóa trang phục airi và trang phục ninja xanh lá
x50 loa to + x10 nhân đôi vàng 3 ngày + x10 nhân đôi exp 1 ngày




vip [urlhttps://haiduong.pro/tang-code-lien-quan-mobile-garena-cho-android-ios/]code game liên quân mobile[/url] và cách lấy
Bộ vip code liên quân mobile lần này số lượng phát chỉ 1000 code và hiện tại chỉ còn hơn 100 chiếc! các bạn nhớ like, google+1, share và tag 5 người bạn của bạn ở chế độ công khai , code liên quân mobile sẽ tự động hiện ra! ngoài ra mình sẽ bán với giá 50k/1 code tại mục bán code nhé! còn rất nhiều code cũng như các bản hack liên quân mobile khác các bạn có thể xem thêm bên dưới và thường xuyên truy cập để theo dõi những dịp phát code liên quân mobile mới nhất!

Chúc các bạn chơi game vui vẻ!
Nguồn: https://haiduong.pro/tang-code-lien-...o-android-ios/

----------

